# What is "Internal Security Clearance" means?



## merjz (Dec 19, 2009)

Hello,

A very dear friend of mine is having a problem with his visa. He has been offered a job in Abu Dhabi and the employer's PRO filed every paper for him.

Now the problem here is the immigration department has denied the visa despite of Labor approval from the ministry of labor. When asked the authorities said that he didn't get the "Internal Security Clearance" thus neither he'll be issued a visa nor he can land directly in Abu Dhabi.

He is still in India.

Can anybody throw some light on the matter and guide and also any references of a result oriented PRO / Officials would be highly appreciated.

I've asked him to send me the scanned copy of his rejection letter from the authorities.

Please advice.

Mohammed.


----------

